# Phoenix Suns Draft Thread



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Trade for KG?

Trade into the top 10? 

or pick at 24 and 29?


If we trade into the top 10, the candidates would be; Brewer, Yi, Noah, Green, Wright, and Thorton. Only players they worked out or watched workout in that area.

If we keep the 24th or 29th pick we'll probably take a long look at; 

Petteri Koponen PG, Tiago Splitter PF, Aaron Brooks PG, Gabe Pruitt PG, Rudy Fernandez PG/SG, Marco Belinelli SG, or anyone who slides.


----------



## Preacher (May 8, 2006)

I want Garnett, but that probably won't happen.

I don't think we will be able to trade into the top 10.

I'd like Alando Tucker at #29, I think his defensive ability, versatility and athletic prowess would be a big addition to the team.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I was really just posting the possibilities that could happen tonight.


I forgot about Tucker for the late first rd too. Not sure if I like him.


----------



## Preacher (May 8, 2006)

Dissonance19 said:


> I was really just posting the possibilities that could happen tonight.
> 
> 
> I forgot about Tucker for the late first rd too. Not sure if I like him.



Tucker has a couple big holes, namely his shooting and ball handling. But I think he could overcome those problems; he's a very good defender, he finds ways to score (19 ppg) and is an above average athlete, even for NBA standards.


----------



## TheTruth34 (Jul 22, 2006)

*Well here we go on the clock....who do we take?*

.....Alando Tucker? Tiago Splitter? Glen Davis?


----------



## Preacher (May 8, 2006)

*Re: Well here we go on the clock....who do we take?*

How many years can we *type it out* sell draft picks. Not smart, good teams build through the draft.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: Well here we go on the clock....who do we take?*

Of ****in' course.

I mean, the guy that we would hope to slip down to us at the 24 is on the board... and they sell the pick.

****!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

There is a draft thread for a reason...(I merged the thread)

And this was expected. We'll probably keep the next pick.


----------



## Preacher (May 8, 2006)

I'm angry, I understand we financial problems but selling first round picks?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!

I forgot with all the finals experiance we've had the last couple years we don't need any help from the first round; especially with the tons and tons of great depth we have. 

I don't know if it's worth it to wait until #29; we'll probably sell that pick as well.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Yeah, I know. I think I am used to it lol.

But I think with 29, we'll end up with either PG's Koponen, Brooks, or Pruit. Or maybe Marcus Williams off the radar.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I already said this was going to be anoher year without a draft-ee.

I don't mind too much, as long as that means KT and the fab 5 will be in a Suns uniform next year. Otherwise, I will be a little irritated with someone.......

*COUGH*Sarver*COUGH*


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Reallly hoping we get Pruitt or Williams. Pleeeeease.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

29th pick, Suns select..........


Alando Tucker


Meh.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

dumb... shoulda gone with McRoberts


----------



## Preacher (May 8, 2006)

TM said:


> dumb... shoulda gone with McRoberts



You really wanted McRoberts? The guy can't guard anybody, he would get torched in the NBA.


----------



## Preacher (May 8, 2006)

Preacher said:


> I want Garnett, but that probably won't happen.
> 
> I don't think we will be able to trade into the top 10.
> 
> I'd like Alando Tucker at #29, I think his defensive ability, versatility and athletic prowess would be a big addition to the team.



Okay I'm happy now!!!


Welcome aboard Tucker!!

For those who havn't had the chance to see him, you will be pleasently suprised. He's not a shooter, at least not yet, but he is a great scorer at over 19 a game in the big ten. Tremendous team player with a great work ethic and good defensive ability.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns take DJ Strawberry with 59th pick.




I really hope they have a plan in FA.


----------



## Sunsfan81 (Apr 17, 2006)

Horrible draft. Could have had Splitter and Byars and end up with Alando Tucker. Sold another pick, and the Spurs got Splitter. Sarver sucks.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Dissonance19 said:


> Suns take DJ Strawberry with 59th pick.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Derryl...... Deeerrrrryyylllll....... let's just hope he learned from his father's mistakes...


----------



## Preacher (May 8, 2006)

Sunsfan81 said:


> Horrible draft. Could have had Splitter and Byars and end up with Alando Tucker. Sold another pick, and the Spurs got Splitter. Sarver sucks.



Why do you think Tucker won't fit in? Have you ever seen him play? I can tell you from watching him several times; that he is a very good player; the man scored over 2000 points in his Big Ten career, he is a major athlete, a good defensive player and above all else he's a high character team oriented guy.

I don't completely agree with selling the #24 pick, but I love taking Tucker at #29. Anybody remember the last time we took an athletic guard late in the first round from Wisconsin, Michael Finley sure turned out alright.


----------



## Preacher (May 8, 2006)

From foxsports.com

Alando Tucker
DIME'S TAKE: Awesome pick for the Suns. Talented, mature, and ready to play right now, Tucker is a thoroughbred who will fit right in with the Suns' uptempo offense.

http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/story/6972024


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns were close to moving up til that Bobcats-GS deal happened
Not to mention, we wanted Marco Belinelli. 


link



> *
> The Suns' pursuit of Charlotte's No. 8 pick, where Phoenix would have grabbed Florida power forward Joakim Noah, crashed before the draft started when the Bobcats told the Suns they had a better offer. Phoenix threw options at Charlotte, one with its No. 24 pick and the 2008 Atlanta pick that it owns, and another more convoluted one involving Kurt Thomas.
> 
> "We made a great offer," Suns General Manager Steve Kerr said. "It definitely surprised us (to be turned down)."
> ...


----------

